# HGTV Looking for families for new home improvement show



## nmeagher (May 3, 2006)

HGTV Seeking Families for New Show

WANT TO BE ON TV? LOOKING FOR THE DREAM HOME YOU CAN AFFORD?

Our designer will give you the plan you need to discover and create the right house at the right price. We will show you a computer simulation of three homes, displaying what each would look like with design renovations. We'll help you find the right fit! If you're interested and live within two hours of NYC, please fill out an application at www.hiddenpotential.tv


----------



## lkt8365 (Nov 1, 2013)

This would not be for me but my sisters family. Over the last 20 plus years her and her family have been dealt some, that she could truly use a home remodel. She and her family have been though just about everything. Health issues and problems to job losses and tornado's. My niece was born a little person over 24 years ago and has been dealing with current shoulder and hip problems. My sister herself almost died 5 years ago from lung infections and has current problems as result of those infections. My brother in law is now looking at knee replacement and can not do the work now. Even with the help from my nephew.  My sister continues to give even when her body says no. They work with the local animal shelter and have adopted many of their foster animals. So winning this for her would be a wonderful surprise for her and her family. They could truly use this. I just wish I had the money to have it done for her, as she has done so much for me and my family over the years.


----------

